# Linux CHKDSK?

## Shucklak

Is there a program, similar to the Microsoft CHKDSK, that I could run from the Live CD to see if my hard drive is bad?

Thanks

----------

## lagalopex

fsck will do it for linux-partitions...

fsck.ext3 for example has a parameter -c (badblocks check) and -f (do it even when the fs is marked clean) and -v (be verbose)

----------

## Shucklak

How about a Windows partition??

----------

## RBH

dosfsck for FAT partitions, no idea if there's an NTFS version.

----------

## lagalopex

The FAT thing is sometimes broken (but it will tell you, as it has many limitations) and as ntfs cant really be written to in linux, I dont think there is a check-utility for it   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Shucklak

Ugh. I was afraid of that. Well thank you all for your help

----------

## lagalopex

Can you please add [solved] to the topic, when you are satisfied by the answer   :Smile: 

----------

## Shucklak

It's not solved though..If people were to search for this topic, saw that it was solved when it really isn't they would say it is misleading. Perhaps there is a solution that has been overlooked.

----------

